# Low end power



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I know that this is a japanese car, and as such makes it's power at higher rpm's, but i would really like a little more low end "umph". What is the easiest way to do this?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

search my friend and you will know..................
your are in luck however that our engines do typically produce a lot more torque low end compared to similar engines such as the D16. Start out with header, exhaust, intake, advanced timeing(use premium fuel) and just keep adding along as you learn more. :thumbup:


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

Dont listen to him, he is right in a way, but that is alot of money, especially if you got with name brand companies. from what i know and heard, the unorthodox racing pulley, are very good for making low end power. i installed it in my car, and i believe that it made a allot of difference. also, if you are going to go with headers and an intake, then go with the hotshot header and intake, .


----------



## verbose Mustafa (Dec 31, 2004)

Ya. I agree. I have that pully installed on my 200 and it really does give it a little extra umph. Intake and headers is pretty basic but will give a noticable change. Next time search the forum. Many people before you have asked the same question. :loser:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

MaK786 said:


> Dont listen to him, he is right in a way, but that is alot of money, especially if you got with name brand companies. from what i know and heard, the unorthodox racing pulley that liuspeed sells, are very good for making low end power. i installed it in my car, and i believe that it made a allot of difference. also, if you are going to go with headers and an intake, then go with the hotshot header and intake, that again liuspeed sells.



it would be appreciated if you didn't promote a vendor who doesn't pay for advertising on this forum, yet takes advantage of it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Check out www.sentra.net look for Kojima's garage

I believe having certain parts extrude honed will be beneficial as well


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> it would be appreciated if you didn't promote a vendor who doesn't pay for advertising on this forum, yet takes advantage of it.


taken care of..


many mods will add a bit more tq.. the UR will give around 2tq as will other mods.. turbo is the best, it will give you both tq and hp... pretty much you will never have the fell of an american car but we have a very good power band and produce pretty equal numbers. you can also check out www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Now this sounds newbish, but my last car was a '74 VW Super Beetle so things are a little different. Won't underdriving the accessorys cause them to not perform as well? Also, what's the factory tightness for the belts?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nope.. that is only on the older cars.. our car works very well with the pulley.. check out www.sentra.net and www.nissanperformancemag.com and you can learn more


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thats tru, UR pulleys work miracles. the produce alot of oomph that is needed to compete with those damn hondas. also, they come in some cool colors, if you need a show car, you got looks and speed.


----------



## verbose Mustafa (Dec 31, 2004)

You and me are on Terran. The lower end tq on my Honda is going to waist your car. Of coarse you will fly past once you get into high revs :dumbass: .


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll just idle at 4k.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Torque*



Terran200sx said:


> I'll just idle at 4k.


Duh, like we can launch our cars just as fast if you know how to clutch!!!

I like my 1.6 97' with the UR pulley (1st mod and best).
I have the HS header and CAI
Hand port your TB with sandpaper (the black stuff) and go for a funnel shape for the venturi/compression effect (minor tweak be sure to stick a sock in the tb so no dust gets into the plenum!) or just change it out but you'll prob need a new maf and ecu if ya do that.
I've got a jwt flywheel im my garage and I'm betting that will also help as much or more than the ur pulley did.
The FLYWHEEL will not "increase" hp or torque measurably but it will increase the acceleration of the vehicle as the flywheel will spin-up faster and make shifting and rev matching easier/quicker.
If youre after the hondas though I suggest a total sr20 swap (includes tranny too unfortunately) and then turbo the sr20 and chip it from jwt!
bye byyeeeeee!!! 
For you're budget (if you have a limited one) the flywheel and pulley are the two best and should go in right away.
Header and intake are great together but if you get the intake first it's the best value and won't blow the header off the engine or anything.

Turbo on a 1.6 is too expensive (especially for obdII engines as the ecu will have to go and you need to buy a 96ecu and have jwt mod it) and not exactly easy to tune or install. More cost effective to just swap it out or buy a new (turbo) car.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> Duh, like we can launch our cars just as fast if you know how to clutch!!!
> 
> I like my 1.6 97' with the UR pulley (1st mod and best).
> I have the HS header and CAI
> ...


I agree that the flywheel and pulley are probably the best mods for low end power. That said, they won't increase low end power by that much. This is a 1.6L engine we're talking about.
It's been said before, but check out sentra.net and look at the dyno charts.

I wouldn't say turboing a 1.6 is too expensive, it's as expensive as turboing any other car. All of the B14 ECUs are ODBII, but for 98 and up you do have to swap the ECU with a 96 or 97. Also it's not that hard to install a turbo kit, if you've installed other bolt ons, header, CAI, or hell a flywheel, you're most of the way there. As for tuning, for the most part a JWT ECU takes care of that for you. For fine tuning ...well that's kind of an ongoing thing. Any car, especially a turbo one, is never perfect.


----------



## verbose Mustafa (Dec 31, 2004)

I didn't know clutch was a verb .


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, well i need those ponys, how else will i get the hot girls to fool around in the back seat? Seriously though, not to sound like a newb, but what's a TB and a Plenum? And i have the 2.0L


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tb-throttle body, plenum is pretty much where you attach the tb and part of your intake mani


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

verbose Mustafa said:


> I didn't know clutch was a verb .


Yup, see. 
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=clutch

I wish i had gotten a pulley first. It seems that everbody is really happy with there's.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thye are a great buy..


its funny, i am sellin mine, but i didn't even post it yet and have a buyer already.. its kinda funny.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> thye are a great buy..
> 
> 
> its funny, i am sellin mine, but i didn't even post it yet and have a buyer already.. its kinda funny.


Oh already got a buyer? I was going to ask how much you wanted for it...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you couldn't buy it anyways, i have the ga16, while you have the sr20


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

What's up with URs' other like "kevlar" pullys, do they do anything besides look good? (and pully, as all pullys should do)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> What's up with URs' other like "kevlar" pullys, do they do anything besides look good? (and pully, as all pullys should do)


what they do is turn the accesory slower than normal causing it to "leach" less power from your car. this should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Unorthodox Racing Pulley*



MaK786 said:


> Dont listen to him, he is right in a way, but that is alot of money, especially if you got with name brand companies. from what i know and heard, the unorthodox racing pulley, are very good for making low end power. i installed it in my car, and i believe that it made a allot of difference. also, if you are going to go with headers and an intake, then go with the hotshot header and intake, .


I'm looking to install this in my ride...do you have any installation instructions...I want to try to do it on my own (with my machanic over my shoulder of course)


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> I'm looking to install this in my ride...do you have any installation instructions...I want to try to do it on my own (with my machanic over my shoulder of course)


The link 1.6pete posted above tells how to install it.


----------

